

Docker plugins complete the puzzle - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/2015/07/01/docker-plugins-complete-the-puzzle/

======
lewq
Hey, Luke here. Just wanted to reiterate huge thanks to everyone who made the
Docker plugins project possible!

------
errordeveloper
It's really great to hear this is all happening now!

------
jodok
cool stuff

